

Mexico decriminalizes small-scale drug possession - profquail
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iP1GlMCOzYSi8kbAUY1lLDdqc4vAD9A70MDO0

======
dejan
My God. This means that the government wants to encourage consumption of
drugs, creating a new legal market. This will of course make the small scale
usage more spread, but again, from those that consume, who ever keeps great
amount of drugs? Mexico has always served as the transit zone for drugs to the
US, this will have created an encouragement for all to freely "try it out".

These are first steps to gain control of the drugs market, and a sign of
government _greed_ They want people to consume more, as they have a great
stake in it. This will also mean easier transport to the US, as dealers will
be spread on every corner. The crime threshold has just been raised.

The governments are not against drugs, ethicality and that sort of cr*p. What
they are pissed of is that they can't regulate such a $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ market.
These are the first steps towards that. If the government says it is ok, then
I guess it is? Next thing will be complete legalization, with government
taxing. Drugs will be toys for the very rich ones, and in some 50 years, I am
sure we'll be able to get them from the supermarket shelf. History repeats
itself, the modern prohibition.

Makes me sick.

~~~
diego_moita
I disagree. Portugal enabled a legislation similar to Mexico a couple of years
ago and the drug consumption didn't get higher (I read about it in Newsweek
about 3 months ago). Like Mexico, Portugal is also a route for drugs. Also,
untill the first decades of 20th century drugs like cocaine and marijuana were
legal in most countries in the world. And their consumption wasn't actually
that high. In the US the biggest consumers of cocaine were the workers on
docks (to endure the hard work), farmers' wives (to endure boredom) and
doctors (because it was so easily available for them).

~~~
dejan
I am giving a second thought to this too. I remembered that article too.
However, I find it difficult to believe this is the case in Mexico, a very
corrupted country with high level of narcotics penetration. We can't predict
the future, so I am interested in statistics. In two years we should have them
I hope. But again, statistics can easily be manipulated, since it is mostly
the government agencies feeding us this data. Let's see, I want to be wrong.

